#  >  > E-Commerce, Social Media and Online Marketing >  >  > Ecommerce and Online Marketing >  >  > Ecommerce >  >  How to choose a right name for ecommerce site?

## Neo

We are planning to launch an e-commerce business and we need a catchy name. how to choose one? and suggest some good catchy names.  :yeah:

----------


## Medusa

There are many important things that you must consider while select a name for an e-commerce. Some important points are 
generally names should be attractive,short and sweet 
Must relative with your brand name
Should consider the SEO Friendly for your user engagement

My idea is when you use relative to branded e-commerce it may be helpful :Smile:

----------


## Moana

> We are planning to launch an e-commerce business and we need a catchy name. how to choose one? and suggest some good catchy names.


*The Brand, The Keywords & The Extension** Steps Towards a Good Domain Name**Domain Name Generators for Online Stores*

----------

